# Réglages audio HandBrake/AppleTV



## bibibenate (12 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
je me suis lancé dans le ré-encodage de tous mes DVD grâce à HandBrake et après avoir fait tourner mon iMac sans relâche pendant plusieurs jours, je me rends compte que je n'ai pas de son sur mes films sur l'&#63743;TV :-( 
Ce n'est pas la peine de me dire que je suis débile d'avoir fait tout ce travail sans avoir vérifié entre temps que ça marchait bien, je le sais !!

A part ça, je voulais donc savoir quelle est la subtilité pour avoir la piste en français d'un DVD en sachant que si je garde les pré-réglages de handBrake, je me retrouve avec les 2 langues (Fr et Angl) mais que seul l'anglais passe sous iTunes (en français j'ai l'image et pas le son) et comme on ne peut pas choisir la piste audio sur l'&#63743;TV... je me retrouve sans le son.
Même si je ne sélectionne que le Fr, des fois ça ne marche pas parce que je pense qu'il y a une différence entre AAC (faac) et AC3 passthru et il faut les 2 pour que ça marche ? c'est ça ?

Dernière question, mon AppleTv est reliée à mon ampli en optique et je n'utilise que des enceintes stéréo, y'a-t-il un intérêt à sélectionner le DTS quand il est dispo ? le son est-il meilleur même en 2.0 ?

merci pour ces réponses


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

as tu mis à jour ton apple TV, il me semble que l'AC3 n'était pas supporté un temps...mais je pense tout de meme que le probleme ne vient pas de la...

est ce que le son fonctionne sur ton apple TV?


----------



## ipascm (14 Janvier 2009)

pour ta deuxieme question, non si tu écoutes en stéréo, garde les pistes en stéreo, car pour la masterisation, le mix 5.1 , 6.1 ou 7.1 ne sont pas toujours optimaux, meme plutot faits à la va vite par les studios. 

De plus l'image Gauche droite en DTS n'est pas du tout la meme que sur une source stéréo...(suprression des données centrales, arrières et basses, contrairement en dolby pro logic II, format à privilégier d'ailleurs pour ton cas)

Après encoder en stéréo c'est aussi perdre des données et ne pas pouvoir offrir du multi canal plus tard...donc encode en dolby pro logic II ! et ca passera sur l'apple TV


----------



## bibibenate (18 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour tes réponses.
J'ai bien fait les MàJ, en tous cas je suis en 2.3
Le son marche bien et je suis même étonné qu'il transite aussi par le HDMI car ce n'est même pas le cas sur tous les amplis AV même des Denon à 400...
En fait j'ai tout ré-encodé (quand même dégouté!!) en ne gardant que les pistes Fr mais dans tous les formats AC3 et AAC mais même dans iTunes il n'y a que la stéréo qui marche pas le surround et je ne sais pas quel format gère quoi...
Merci en tous cas


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

bibibenate a dit:


> Merci pour tes réponses.
> J'ai bien fait les MàJ, en tous cas je suis en 2.3
> Le son marche bien et je suis même étonné qu'il transite aussi par le HDMI car ce n'est même pas le cas sur tous les amplis AV même des Denon à 400...
> En fait j'ai tout ré-encodé (quand même dégouté!!) en ne gardant que les pistes Fr mais dans tous les formats AC3 et AAC mais même dans iTunes il n'y a que la stéréo qui marche pas le surround et je ne sais pas quel format gère quoi...
> Merci en tous cas


 



"le son marche bien et je suis meme étonné qu'il transite aussi pour le HDMI car ce n'est pas le cas pour tous les amplis av" tu as un ampli avec entrée HDMI?

précise nous ton branchement actu ...

d'autre part , je ne comprends pas bien la dernière partie de ton post

En gros : 
AC3 et AAC permettent le multicanal 
le signal doit transiter par l'HDMI ou la sortie optique de l'apple TV (et non pas des RCA rouge et blanche) pour profiter du mutlicanal en audio

A noter, evidemment il faut que ton ampli soit sur le mode Dolby ou DTS...


----------



## bibibenate (19 Janvier 2009)

Désolé de ne pas avoir été très clair...
J'ai eu acheté un ampli Audio/Vidéo Denon pour simplifier tous mes branchements et tout faire transiter par l'ampli et quelle déception quand j'ai lu en l'installant qu'il ne gérait pas l'audio par le HDMI !!!du coup, je l'ai ramené ...

Actuellement, mon AppleTV est tout simplement branché en HDMI sur ma TV et en optique sur mon ampli Onkyo. Mais quand je ne branche pas l'ampli j'ai quand même le son par la TV donc j'en déduis que le son passe par le HDMI.

Enfin, concernant mon pb de son, quand j'ai réencodé mon DVD, iTunes ne me donne du son que quand je sélectionne la piste "Français (Stéréo)" si je mets en "Français" (Surround)" je n'ai rien.
Mais là je parle d'iTunes sur mon Mac pas de l'AppleTv sur laquelle c'est pire puisque je ne peux même pas sélectionner de piste audio.
J'imagine que ce n'est pas parce que mon Mac n'est qu'en stéréo qu'il ne lit pas le son surround... non ?


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

as mon avis tu n'utilise certainement pas la dernière version de handbrake, quelle version à tu la 0.9.3?



bibibenate a dit:


> Désolé de ne pas avoir été très clair...
> J'ai eu acheté un ampli Audio/Vidéo Denon pour simplifier tous mes branchements et tout faire transiter par l'ampli et quelle déception quand j'ai lu en l'installant qu'il ne gérait pas l'audio par le HDMI !!!du coup, je l'ai ramené ...
> 
> Actuellement, mon AppleTV est tout simplement branché en HDMI sur ma TV et en optique sur mon ampli Onkyo. Mais quand je ne branche pas l'ampli j'ai quand même le son par la TV donc j'en déduis que le son passe par le HDMI.
> ...


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

tiré du wiki d'handbrake, ca résume en gros comment utiliser le son multi canal

HandBrake offers several surround options depending on your uses. 

The simplest method is using Dolby Pro Logic II. This is the default behavior for HandBrake. If you feed HandBrake an Dolby Digital AC3 or Digital Theater System 5.1 sound track and tell it to convert using AAC, it will default to converting or "downmixing" the track to Dolby Pro Logic II in an AAC track. This will sound fine on both stereo and surround audio systems and will play in pretty much anything. If your DVD already contains Dolby Pro Logic audio, also known as Dolby Surround, it will be preserved. If you wish, you can use Dolby Pro Logic I instead of II, by selecting "Dolby Surround" from the Track Mix drop-down menu. Be aware that, due to technical concerns, Dolby Pro Logic II is currently created as 5.0 sound. This means there is no separate subwoofer channel. Adding the sub channel can cause serious distortion, depending on how the DVD's audio was mastered.

The next method is called AC3 pass-through. This just copies, bit-for-bit, the Dolby Digital soundtrack on your DVD. AC3 pass-through is possible in the .avi, .mkv, and .mp4 containers. QuickTime cannot understand AC3 audio. You can download a 3rd party QuickTime component from the open-source Perian project, which will allow the files to play in QuickTime, although pass-through from there to a surround receiver is currently broken due to a bug on Apple's part. If you use the .mp4 container, you can only play the audio in VLC, Perian, or on the AppleTV, and you have to end the file name in .m4v instead of .mp4. Using AC3 in .mp4 this way is standards-based, but it's a new standard and not everyone is on board yet. To use pass-through, make sure you have AC3 audio selected in the Codecs pop-up menu.

You can also combine Pro Logic II and AC3 pass-through. This will give you a file that will play anywhere from QuickTime to VLC to the iPhone (using the AAC Pro Logic II track) and play in true surround sound on an AppleTV or in Perian. It is the best of both worlds, and it is only possible in the .mp4 and .mkv containers. Again, MP4 file names must, confusingly, end in .m4v for QuickTime to read them. To use this hybrid format, in the Audio tab, set the first audio track to be the track you want, in AAC sound. Then set the second track to also use the same source track, and select AC3 pass-through.

Another method is to create 5.1 channel AAC audio tracks. For the Track Mix, select "6 channel discrete" from the drop-down menu, and your movie will contain discrete surround sound in the modern AAC format. This takes up less space than AC3: instead of 448kbps, you can do well with 384kbps (64 kbps per channel). Its real benefit is that it doesn't make QuickTime barf. Sadly, it is very difficult to hear all those discrete channels of sound. It cannot be sent over an optical cable to a home theater amp. If you try, whether on a Mac or an AppleTV, you will only hear "downmixed" surround sound, similar to Dolby Pro Logic. To hear the discrete surround sound in all its glory, you will need to attach an analog surround sound device to your Mac. One popular device is the Griffin FireWave. Then, you have to attach a cable to your amp/receiver for each of the six speaker channels. It cannot be done over optical/HDMI.


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

question toute bete, mais pourrais tu nous décrire au moins ton matériel? 

peut etre tout simplement que ton ampli est un ampli qui a un peu d'age et qui décode le dolby pro logic....ou dolby surround....


----------



## bazino (2 Février 2009)

Je possède des albums audio sur DVD en DTS 5.1 Si je comprend bien ce qui est marqué plus haut, la seul façon d'en profiter si je passe sur un AppleTV, c'est de racheter un lecteur DVD DTS ?

Merci


----------



## ipascm (2 Février 2009)

bazino a dit:


> Je possède des albums audio sur DVD en DTS 5.1 Si je comprend bien ce qui est marqué plus haut, la seul façon d'en profiter si je passe sur un AppleTV, c'est de racheter un lecteur DVD DTS ?
> 
> Merci


 
non c'est de selectionner dolby pro logic II matrix ou un truc du genre dans handbrake sur la partie audio, handbrake transcodera ainsi ton DTS en Dolby à la volée, evidemment il faut que ton amplis soit compatible... et tu auras ton son en multicanal


----------



## bazino (2 Février 2009)

ipascm a dit:


> non c'est de selectionner dolby pro logic II matrix ou un truc du genre dans handbrake sur la partie audio, handbrake transcodera ainsi ton DTS en Dolby à la volée, evidemment il faut que ton amplis soit compatible... et tu auras ton son en multicanal



Et ça ne va pas être trop vilain niveau son ?


----------



## ipascm (3 Février 2009)

bazino a dit:


> Et ça ne va pas être trop vilain niveau son ?


 

sincèrement difficile de répondre, car chacun à son oreille, après les concerts, c'est rarement bien mixé, encore plus en multicanal ou les mastering sont tout de meme fait à l'arrache et plutot flateur à l'oreil via des effets de panoramiques...

pour ce qui est du dolby pro II, c'est matriciel, (les canaux sont intriqués à l'interieur du signal, ce qui permet de restituer le son à partir d'un signal stéréo) mais ca reste tres tres tres discret (bien meilleur qu'un encodage MP3 en débit moyen d'après mes propres essais)

Le mieux c'est que tu essayes et tu nous dis, mais sincerement je pense que tu ne seras pas décu.


----------



## bazino (3 Février 2009)

En fait il ne s'agit pas de concerts mais d'albums remasterisés en 5.1 : ce qui peut être acceptable pour un concert l'est peut-être moins pour un album studio.

Je dispose des version SACD (apparemment le top mais je ne dispose pas du lecteur adéquat), version DTS 5.1 (celle que j'utilisais avec mon ancien lecteur DVD) et d'une version Dolby Digital 5.1(apparemment la moins bonne, jamais écouté).

Si je comprend bien, j'ai intérêt d'utiliser Handbrake pour passer de la version DTS à une version Dolby ? Pourquoi ne pas partir directement de la piste Dolby ? 
Ou alors je rebranhce un lecteur DVD (ou idéalement j'investit dans un SACD bon marché...).

Pour finir, je suppose que ce n'est pas la peine de poser la question pour savoir si on peut transcoder la piste Sacd...

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ipascm (4 Février 2009)

bazino a dit:


> En fait il ne s'agit pas de concerts mais d'albums remasterisés en 5.1 : ce qui peut être acceptable pour un concert l'est peut-être moins pour un album studio.
> 
> Je dispose des version SACD (apparemment le top mais je ne dispose pas du lecteur adéquat), version DTS 5.1 (celle que j'utilisais avec mon ancien lecteur DVD) et d'une version Dolby Digital 5.1(apparemment la moins bonne, jamais écouté).
> 
> ...


 
evidemment si tu as une piste Dolby pro II et non pas simple dolby (surround) avec 3 voies seulement, tu peux prendre comme source celle ci, mais dans la majoritée des cas le multicanal est en DTS, dolby digital et non dolby pro logic II



bazino a dit:


> Pour finir, je suppose que ce n'est pas la peine de poser la question pour savoir si on peut transcoder la piste Sacd...


 
tout est possible de nos jours, y compris d'utiliser des outils comme hypercube je crois de mémoire, à vérifier...


----------

